# SIM Karten verfallen immernoch ?



## Boandl (16 März 2016)

Muss ich eigentlich immernoch eine Prepaidkarte mindestens einmal im Jahr aufladen ?
Oder ist das passee ??
Einer Bekannten ist es passiert dass die abgestellt wurde und es hiess, sie muss das noch vorhandene Guthaben schriftlich einfordern


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 März 2016)

Boandl schrieb:


> Muss ich eigentlich immernoch eine Prepaidkarte mindestens einmal im Jahr aufladen ?


Das ist unklar, lies in den AGB deines persönlichen Anbieters nach!

Immerhin stellt der Anbieter den Netzzugang bereit und wenn die Karte nicht genutzt wird, ist es für ihn unrentabel. Ich nutzte einige Zeit Prepaidkarten von Bildmobil (D2). Als das Guthaben nach einem Jahr nicht aufgeladen worden ist, wurden die Karten zuerst teildeaktivert (nur ankommende Anrufe möglich) und nach ein paar Tagen dann ganz.


----------



## MikeTZ (10 Juli 2016)

Ich hatte das vor kurzem bei Aldi Talk.
Karte wurde länger nicht aufgeladen, und dann trotz Guthaben so gesperrt, dass ich nicht einmal mehr angerufen werden konnte.
Auch ein Aufladen war nicht mehr möglich.
Das Guthben erhielt ich nach wochenlanger Wartezeit nachdem ich meine SIM Karte einschickte, die Nummer war weg.
Ehrlichgesagt sehr merkwürdig, dass das immernoch funktioniert.


----------



## petusching (15 Januar 2017)

nein das guthaben darf schon seit einer weile nicht mehr verfallen


----------



## jupp11 (15 Januar 2017)

https://www.teltarif.de/mobilfunk/prepaid/guthabengueltigkeit.html


> Wer Guthaben für seine Prepaid-Karte gekauft hat, kann nach Vertragsende einen Anspruch auf Rückzahlung geltend machen. Anders verhält es sich unter Umständen bei Startguthaben und anderem Bonus-Guthaben.


aber:


> Seitdem die Rechtsprechung klargestellt hat, dass Prepaid-Anbieter die Gültigkeitsdauer für Prepaid-Guthaben nicht begrenzen dürfen, haben einige Provider sogenannte Aktivitätszeiträume in ihren Geschäftsbedingungen definiert: Nach einer gewissen Zeit ohne Guthaben-Aufladung oder Aktivitäten, die Guthaben verbrauchen, wird die SIM-Karte deaktiviert.


nochmals aber:


> Wer seine Prepaid-Karte nur selten nutzt oder gar als Reserve für Notfälle in der Schublade aufbewahrt, sollte daher darauf achten, von Zeit zu Zeit einen ausgehenden Anruf zu tätigen beziehungsweise neues Guthaben aufzuladen. Auf welche Zeitspanne die Aktivitätszeiträume bei den verschiedenen Prepaid-Anbietern festgelegt sind, können Sie in den Tarif-Tabellen für Prepaid-Tarife bei den Netzbetreibern und für die Tarife der Prepaid-Discounter nachschlagen.


----------



## Drahman (21 August 2017)

ob man nun anrufe tätigt oder nicht sollte ja zweitrangig sein


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2017)

Falsch, ungenutzte Telefonkarten können nach Ankündigung gesperrt werden. Guthaben müssen dann erstattet werden.
Insofern ist es NICHT zweitrangig, ob man die Karte nutzt oder nicht.


----------

